# Jobs In Florida



## SOM98 (Feb 15, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone could rundown the process for getting on in Florida. I know that some departments want you to already be certified and others want you to pass a state wide test, I think it's called CJBAT.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Just came back from Florida last fall. Once complete with training you have to pass a statewide certification exam. Studying is required. For info on departments in the greater Tampa/St. Petersburg area go to www.policestandards.org. That site provides everything you need to know about how to get on and what is required. Good luck! :wink:


----------

